# Looking for someone who can help me out with a sig



## AbyssinianLover (Oct 25, 2008)

hey everyone i am looking for someone that could help me make a sig or would be able to do one for me i am a bit computer illiterate at times.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Please contact one of the members listed in this thread via the link provided:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=20205


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I would love to make one.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> I would love to make one.


I think Megan already made one here: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=42176&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=60 But it doesn't seem to be working. :?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Ya..I did not see one either.

Just let us know if you need any help. :mrgreen:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have no idea why it's not working. :?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Megan1216 said:


> I have no idea why it's not working. :?


Might have moved it on photobucket. :?:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I didn't. I gave them a link they could have used that was hosted on my own Photobucket account, but I believe they uploaded it to their own. I will send them a PM to see if they need any help!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I meant, they moved it. :wink: Hopefully s/he will respond. :?


----------

